

Show HN: Weekend project for Halloween in WebGL - daredevildave
http://apps.playcanvas.com/playcanvas/halloween/2012

======
vhf
It looks cool, but I'm colorblind (like 10% of male humans) and reading the
text (which looks like a menu and/or instructions, I don't know) is absolutely
impossible to me.

I pushed the luminosity to 11, and after staring for a while I deciphered "TO
GO FULLSCREEN". That's it.

Please, let me play :)

~~~
daredevildave
Sorry! The other programmer working on this is colour blind too, but he
obviously wasn't effected.

The instructions say:

    
    
        Click to focus
        W-A-S-D to move
        Mouse to look
        Spacebar to go fullscreen

------
gagege
Is there a way to lock the mouse when not in full screen mode?

~~~
daredevildave
Chrome should capture the mouse when you click. Firefox only allows pointer
lock in fullscreen mode.

------
harpb
very cool. Throughly enjoyed.

